# Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen



## Zanderhunter66 (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich wollte Euch mal mein neues RodPod vorstellen, welches mir ein langjähriger Schulfreund und Weggefährte gebastelt hat. 

Ich hatte ihn eines Tages beim angeln gefragt, ob er mir nicht mal bei Gelegenheit zwei Stabilisationsstäbe für meine Bissanzeigerbrücke (oder wie die Dinger heißen) machen kann, damit der Erdspieß etwas stabiler im Boden steht und nicht so wackelt.

Angekommen ist er dann etwas später mit diesem Teil:

http://img206.*ih.us/img206/8256/s6300790pf3.th.jpg
Der Neigungswinkel kann stufenlos verstellt werden.

http://img206.*ih.us/img206/4337/s6300791pq2.th.jpg
Das RodPod kann bis zu 4 Ruten aufnehmen.

http://img206.*ih.us/img206/5877/s6300795xg7.th.jpg
Achse für den Neigungs,- und Drehwinkel.

http://img134.*ih.us/img134/593/s6300799ak8.th.jpg
die Brückenhöhe sowie die Auflagelänge können verstellt werden.

http://img134.*ih.us/img134/2530/s6300796cg0.th.jpg
Die Teleskopbeine laufen in PVC Hülsen und werden mit Messing-Rändelschrauben angezogen.
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/5548/s6300805rb6.th.jpg
die Tele-Beine sind verschraubt und somit zerlegbar.
Die Griffschraube ermöglicht ein seitliches drehen der gesamten Auflagebrücke sodaß das Untergestell nicht bewegt werden muß wenn man die Ruten nach der Seite hin ausrichten will.
Das gesamte RodPod ist Glasperlgestrahlt und hat ein mattfarbenes Finish.

Es ist ein Modell, welches auch in einem großen Onlineshop für Angelsachen in ähnlicher Form angeboten wird. Nur besteht mein RodPod nicht aus lackiertem Alluminiumblech wie das Original, sondern aus massivem V2A und Messing. Ist zwar etwas schwerer aber dafür auch viel stabiler. Auch kann man bei meinem RodPod alle Schrauben, die zur Ausrichtung notwendig sind, ohne Werkzeug lösen und anziehen.



Material:  V2A, Messing, PVC

Materialkosten: hat er mir nicht verraten

Arbeitszeit: mehrere Überstunden

Einen Freund zu haben, der einem unaufgefordert so was baut:

Unbezahlbar !!!



Ich finde, das ist schon mal einen Bericht wert oder?
Danke noch mal an dieser Stelle für die Mühe Thomas.
 Gruß und Petri Heil

ZH66


----------



## Heilbutt (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Doch, muß man wirklich sagen, da hat er sehr sauber
gearbeitet, dein Kumpel!!!!
Da wirst du lange dran Freude haben!!!!!#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## jaeger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

geiles Teil |bigeyes Respekt deinem Kumpel.

Jetzt musst du ihn nur noch fragen ob er dir noch einen Sackkarren baut.#6

Nein Quatsch. Für sowas Geiles geht man doch auch gerne mal vor dem Angeln in die Muckibude.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Hi #h

schönes Ding und Hut ab, hat er wirklich richtig gut gemacht #6



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Einen Freund zu haben, der einem unaufgefordert so was baut:
> Unbezahlbar !!!



da kann man dir nur Recht geben #6

Das einzige was ich evt. noch nacharbeiten würde, die Schweißpunkte an den Aufnahmen für die Telebeine. Denke da wäre eine kurze Schweißnaht besser


----------



## Ollek (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ihn eines Tages beim angeln gefragt, ob er mir nicht mal bei Gelegenheit zwei *Stabilisationsstäbe* für meine Bissanzeigerbrücke (oder wie die Dinger heißen) machen kann,



|supergri Stabilisationsstäbe muss ich mir unbedingt auch noch kaufen für meine Karpfenruten.

#r an deinem Kumpel


----------



## jaeger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Vielleicht welche mit Flux-Kompensator


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



jaeger schrieb:


> geiles Teil |bigeyes Respekt deinem Kumpel.
> 
> Jetzt musst du ihn nur noch fragen ob er dir noch einen Sackkarren baut.#6
> 
> Nein Quatsch. Für sowas Geiles geht man doch auch gerne mal vor dem Angeln in die Muckibude.




Sooooo schwer ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Es geht nun mal nicht beides, entweder stabil oder leicht. Und bis jetzt bin ich auch ohne Sackkarren bis zum Angelplatz gekommen. In der Regel sind das immer nur ein paar Meter vom Auto bis zum Platz.

Wenn ich überlege was die Boilie-Fraktion so alles mit ans Wasser schleppt..........|supergri

Gruß
ZH66


----------



## prinz1 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

hallo zanderhunter66
respekt für deinen freund. super arbeit.
dann halt dir den bloß warm, und immer gut die freundschaft pflegen.
weil,wie du schon sagtest, UNBEZAHLBAR!!!!

gruß 
der prinz


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Hallo Prinz1,

na ja, eine Hand wäscht die andere. Ich habe ihm auch schon einige Steine in den Garten geworfen.

Gruß
ZH66


----------



## Funky73 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Hallo,hört sich super an dein Teil.hast du ein Bild davon?oder hab ich da was übersehen?!;+ #6

Gruß Funky


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

im Eingangspost sind 6 Bilder, siehst du die nicht?


----------



## magic feeder (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

sehr schöne arbeit......hut ab.......ist doch bestimmt was feines mit so nem geilen eigenbau rod pod zu angeln..


----------



## RaIdeR (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Das Rod Pod ist geil was macht dein Freund von beruf? wenn er schon arbeiten geht


----------



## RaIdeR (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

es ist nur eine frage ich mache gerade eine Ausbildung zum Maschienen bau technicker und überlegte mir auch eins zu machen ich könnte es!


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Hallo RaIdeR,

mein Freund ist Feinmechaniker von Beruf.

Ich als Schreiner/Tischler würde das nicht hinkriegen. Aber es gibt auch Dinge, die Er nicht so hinkriegt wie ich |supergri


----------



## Stefan22 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Moin !!

Geht so das Pod .  Könnte aber besser sein .Also die Schweissnähte sehen nicht sehr gut aus  . Wie lang hat dein Freund für das Pod gebraucht ? 


MFG


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Nur keinen Neid mein Freund. 

Zeig erst mal was Du so auf die Beine gestellt hast (gebastelt hast) und ob du es besser kannst, dann reden wir weiter.|gutenach


----------



## Stefan22 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Nur keinen Neid mein Freund.
> 
> Zeig erst mal was Du so auf die Beine gestellt hast (gebastelt hast) und ob du es besser kannst, dann reden wir weiter.|gutenach


Mom

Ich mach mal Bilder von meinem Pod .


----------



## Bushmaster3k (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

@stefan22
da bin ich ja mal gespannt  zeig bloß keinen gekauften sonst hol ich meinen auch aus der garage  

@zanderhunter66
fettes teil 
sieht schwer aus das teil,kann aber auch täuschen da man auf bildern schlecht sehen kann wie schwer was ist


----------



## jaeger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Mom
> 
> Ich mach mal Bilder von meinem Pod .



Ahh. Da hat wohl einer einen Längeren, hä? |bla:

Und selbst wenn du zehn Minuten mehr damit verbracht hast die Schweißnähte zu polieren.. wen interessiert´s?


----------



## Stefan22 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



jaeger schrieb:


> Ahh. Da hat wohl einer einen Längeren, hä? |bla:
> 
> Und selbst wenn du zehn Minuten mehr damit verbracht hast die Schweißnähte zu polieren.. wen interessiert´s?




Schweissnähte polieren ? Wenn man Gut Wig-Schweissen kann ist so ein fusch nicht nötig.


----------



## Stefan22 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

So das erste bild . Meine Cam ist nicht die beste mach gleich noch welche mom


----------



## gufipanscher (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Hab mir vor einem Jahr genau so ein Teil gekauft. Ist glaub von Behr und hat 59€ gekostet. Ich glaub net, dass man mit nem Eigenbau billiger davon kommt. 
Aber wenn die Zeit nix kostet..... warum nicht.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Hab mir vor einem Jahr genau so ein Teil gekauft. Ist glaub von Behr und hat 59€ gekostet. Ich glaub net, dass man mit nem Eigenbau billiger davon kommt.
> Aber wenn die Zeit nix kostet..... warum nicht.




Von welchem Teil schreibst du denn jetzt? von meinem im Eingangspost oder das vom Stefan22?


----------



## gufipanscher (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Vom Eingangspost....

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...Pod&xploidID=6269d9336880888ba4bffbee4264923e

so eines ist es


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Ja, so in der Art ist es. Aber nicht aus dem gleichen Material, wie ich Eingangs schon schrieb.

Für 68.- € wirst Du das in dieser Quallität nicht finden.

Gruß
ZH66

PS: gekostet hat es mich überhaupt nix, wie ich schon erwähnte.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

@gufipanscher
hab genau denselben 

@stefan22
is auch gut wenne ihn selbst gebaut hast,nice


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> So das erste bild . Meine Cam ist nicht die beste mach gleich noch welche mom




Na das erste Bild ist ja schon mal überhaupt nicht Aussagekräftig. Man sieht so gut wie nix an Details.

Das muß aber noch besser werden.


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

So bekomme leider heute keine Guten bilder hin . Aber Morgen !

So hab noch ein paar aber ohne die Edelstahl Banksticks die ich in der Firna liegen hab . Pod ist so als Sky Pod aufgebaut .


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

So ich bekomme heute keine Guten Bilder hin  . Aber morgen !


----------



## Bushmaster3k (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

ja is auch ma n fettes teil :m


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Aha, dann warten wir halt bis morgen. Auf diesen Bildern jedenfalls, kann man nicht das geringste erkennen. 

Bisschen wenig, wenn man selbst die Arbeit anderer kritisieren will.

ZH66


----------



## gufipanscher (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

zander....,
also für nen eigenbau muss man das werk (ich kenn schließlich den aufbau) deines kumpels schon achten.... vorallem weil er es noch für lau gemacht hast. respekt vor der arbeit und der freundschaft.


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Dein Pod hättest dir auch Kaufen können .


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Noch was . Hast du deinen Freund mal gefragt warum er überall Müttern angeschweisst hat . Hätte ich als erstes gefragt ob er nicht fähig ist sich was besseres einfallen zulassen .


Aber dein Pod geht schon. Lehrlinge hätten es ähnlich gebaut .

Aber wie gesagt zu hoher aufwand .


----------



## laert (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Aha, langsam wird's spannend! |bla:


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Noch was . Hast du deinen Freund mal gefragt warum er überall Müttern angeschweisst hat . Hätte ich als erstes gefragt ob er nicht fähig ist sich was besseres einfallen zulassen .
> 
> 
> Aber dein Pod geht schon. Lehrlinge hätten es ähnlich gebaut .
> ...



Also bis jetzt kam nur Heiße Luft von Dir. Bilder auf denen man nichts erkennen kann, aber über die Arbeit anderer her ziehen. Wenn Deine arbeiten so wie Deine Bilder sind, dann kann ich mir meinen Teil denken.

Aber ich will mich hier mit Dir nicht herum streiten. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.

War mir schon klar, das wenn ich mein Eingangspost hier rein setze, früher oder später ein Neider versucht alles schlecht zu reden.

Die User werden sich schon ein Bild dessen machen, was Du hier zum besten gibst und als Deutsche Wertarbeit deklarierst.

Zeig mir Deine Arbeit im Detail und dann sehen wir weiter.....

ZH66


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Ich weiss nicht wo drauf ichz neidisch sein soll auf deinen Billig nachbau bestimmt nicht.


----------



## gufipanscher (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Die User werden sich schon ein Bild dessen machen, was Du hier zum besten gibst und als Deutsche Wertarbeit deklarierst.


 
@ Stefan, ja, da hat Zander wohl recht. 
Fertigteile zu was eigenem zusammensetzen das ist wohl keine Kunst (so wie ich deines bisher den Bildern nach beurteilen kann) 
Aber -wenn auch nachgebaut- steckt hinter Zanders massiverer Ausführung wohl doch recht beachtliche Arbeit. Zu deinem Aussagen von wegen Mutter aufgeschweißt.... is wohl besser als in nen mm starkes Material ein Gewinde zu schneiden, denn das hält!!!


----------



## okolyt2001 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

*@Zanderhunter66*

*geiles teil...)...RESPEKT...... mein vorschlag, in massenproduktion gehen lassen und bei 1...2...3 .... anbieten!!!!... ;-))*

*gruss :g*


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> @ Stefan, ja, da hat Zander wohl recht.
> Fertigteile zu was eigenem zusammensetzen das ist wohl keine Kunst (so wie ich deines bisher den Bildern nach beurteilen kann)
> Aber -wenn auch nachgebaut- steckt hinter Zanders massiverer Ausführung wohl doch recht beachtliche Arbeit. Zu deinem Aussagen von wegen Mutter aufgeschweißt.... is wohl besser als in nen mm starkes Material ein Gewinde zu schneiden, denn das hält!!!



Also bist du auch nicht fähig das Problem mit denn Muttern anders zu lösen . Obwohl es doch sehr hübsche verbesserungen gebe.


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

und noch mehr ........


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> So hab noch mal welche ...



Ja, ich seh schon. Quallitativ sehr hochwertig. Vor allem die Bilder. Und nicht zu vergessen die viel zu langen Imbusschrauben.



> Also bist du auch nicht fähig das Problem mit denn Muttern anders zu lösen . Obwohl es doch sehr hübsche verbesserungen gebe.


die da wären?

Jetzt möchte ich aber doch mal wissen, was Dein Pod (welches mir nicht in den Sinn käme aufgrund dieser schlechten Aufnamen näher zu bewerten) für eine technich und handwerkliche Innovation inne hat, welche es berechtigt sich über all die anderen auf dem Markt erhältlichen Pods zu stellen um das Gütesiegel "Deutsche Wertarbeit" zu verdienen.

Nur um das mal klar zu stellen:

Ich habe nicht Deine Arbeit kritisiert oder abwertend beurteilt, sondern Du die meines Freundes!

Wenn Du Dein Pod selbst gebaut hast, sei Stolz drauf. Das Recht hast Du. Aber billige auch anderen zu, das sie auf ihre Arbeiten (in diesem Falle, die meines Kumpels) stolz sind.

Denn den Beweis, das du es besser kannst, hast Du heute mit diesen Bildern nicht geliefert.

ZH66


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Hallo Forengemeinde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist bitte V2A ?????


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> So mein verbesserungs vorschlag für die Muttern . Nimm das nächste mal ein Flachstahl schweisse es auf und schneide Gewine . Das ist eine Lösung .



Und was für einen Sinn soll das haben außer das es Arbeitsaufwendiger ist als gleich Muttern mit Gewinden dran zu schweißen?




> Zu denn Innen-sechs-kannt-schrauben ( Imbuss )
> 
> Die gehören dort so nicht hinn kommen Rendellschrauben aus eigender Fertigung . Der kommplete verstel Mechanismus ist eine neu Etwicklung so nicht zu haben . Durch verschiedene Verzahnungen im inneren der Bauteile .



Ja und wo sind denn die selbst hergestellten Rendelschrauben? ich seh nur "Innen-sechs-kant-schrauben" von der Stange. Und was die Verzahnungen im inneren angeht, so kann das so stimmen, muß aber nicht. Was man nicht sieht.........




> Ich habe nie gesagt das dein Pod schlecht ist .aber es ist auch nicht Gut . Die Praxis wird zeigen das diese Bauweise von Rod Pod´s nur bedinngt brauchbar sind .



Das kannst du doch gar nicht beurteilen. Du hast ja keines. Ich jedenfalls hatte bis Dato noch keinerlei Probleme mit diesem Pod.




> Leider kann ich keine besseren Fotos bringen .



Das dachte ich mir schon.



> Wir werden sehen was die leute so schreiben .



Ja, da bin ich mal gespannt.



> Freu dich deinens Pods und werde damit glücklich .



Das auf jeden Fall.

ZH66


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Hier hast ne Rendelschraube


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Was ist bitte V2A ?????




Das solltest Du als "Metall-Profi-Deutscher-Wertarbeiter" doch sicherlich wissen oder?

Auszug aus Wikipedia:

 für rostfreien Stahl sind _Edelstahl rostfrei_, _STAINLESS_, _INOX_ (Das Akronym INOX wird aus dem französischen Wort _inox_ydable gebildet und bedeutet soviel wie „nicht oxidierbar“ oder „rostfrei“), _RSH_ (rost-, säure- und hitzebständig) sowie Markennamen wie Cromargan, *V2A* (Versuchsschmelze 2 Austenit, entstand 1912 für Leg.-Typ X5CrNi18-8) oder *V4A* (*wie V2A*, jedoch zusätzlich mit 2 % Mo legiert, was diesen Stahl widerstandfähiger gegen Korrosion in chloridhaltigen Medien macht (Salzwasser, Schwimmbäder, chem. Industrie etc.)).


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Hier hast ne Rendelschraube



Toll#r


ich habe aber auch eine, ach was, sogar vier Stück. An jedem Tele-Bein eine |stolz::q

http://img214.*ih.us/img214/8331/s6300804jw1.th.jpg


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Sehr Gut
> 
> Es heisst Edelstahl und nicht V2A wie du bei Wiki gesehen hast .
> 
> ...



Weil mein Freund etwas weiter dachte als Du. 

Weil Messing weicher ist als V2A und im Falle einer Überdrehung nur die Schraube ausgewechselt werden muß und nicht das ganze Bein weil das Gewinde hin ist Du Experte. 

Im wievielten Lehrjahr bist du denn eigentlich?

Wenn ich hier von V2A spreche, dann weiß da jeder was mit anzufangen nur Du scheinbar nicht.


Und jetzt geh woanders spielen, ich habe keine Lust mehr.


----------



## smith1337 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

@stefan22: was bist du für´n Vogel!? am ende sind die Nähte noch maschinell entstanden!? sollten deine Wellen/Rohre, die du mit deinen so tollen Rändelschrauben befestigst, durchgehend sein sollte, wirst du spätestens Probleme bekommen wenn du mal bissel Sand in deinem "Gelenk" hast! Aber den trägst du wohl eher in anderen Körperteilen rum! Du hast das schönste Pod der Welt! Is aber nicht´s dickes!! das wird dir jeder sagen, der die Möglichkeiten hat sowas zu bauen!!

im übrigen ist V2A bzw V4A ein durchaus geläufiger Begriff in der Lebensmittelindustrie... hast wieder was dazugelernt und mußt nich mit dem Oberbegriff Edelstahl rumwedeln...


----------



## Yoshi (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Ha, ha,  das wird ja immer besser hier....:q

Mensch Zanderhunter, lass dich doch von so jemanden nicht  blöd anmachen, ist doch blos wieder einer von diesen Profilneurotikern, die nur darauf gewartet haben, bis einer einen solchen Bericht schreibt um sich dann mit ihren ach so tollen Leistungen wichtig machen zu müssen, da ihnen wohl sonst niemand zuhört bzw. sie keine Freunde wie du sie hast, vorweisen können. In diesem Falle natürlich auf deine Kosten....
Also, lass ihn doch reden und sich an seinem tollen Pod, dass wir jetzt alle begutachten durften, ergötzen

Dafür, dass dir jemand ein solches Pod gebaut hat, ohne speziell Ahnung von den speziefischen Anforderungen eines Anglers zu haben, ist das doch echt klasse...Vor allem, da es wahrscheinlich sein erstes ist...


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

@Stefan 22

So wie Du Dich hier in diesem Thread einbringst, machst Du Dich ungeheuer beliebt. Kritik ist eine Sache, herumgestänkere und schlechtreden eine völlig andere. Dein Verhalten hier wird ganz sicher im Mod-Kreis besprochen.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Besprochen werden auch die daraus zu ziehenden Konsequenzen..


----------



## jaeger (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

@zh66: Ich kann nur nochmal sagen: wirklich ein super Gestell  Gefällt wirklich gut.

Zu dem Mutter-ANschweiß-Thema: SO machen das halt die, die sich auskennen. Mit Gewinde in Stahlbleche schneiden Pfusch kannste keiner Werkstatt kommen.

Tja, da hätte ein wirklich guter Thread mit vielen schönen Bildern  von vielen schönen Eigenbau-Pods draus werden können. Aber nein, da kommt so eine Pfeife und macht sich lächerlich. Na, wenn er meint...


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Es wird auch wieder ein schöner Thread. 
Und nun lasst uns hier nicht mehr über die Bemerkungen diskutieren, der zuständige Forenmod hat sonst nur noch mehr Arbeit sobald er online ist.

Ralf


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Moin !

So ich musste leider ein paar Schreiben löschen . 

Ich nehme meine Aussagen aber so nicht zürück . Da ich überzeugt bin das dein Pod in seiner Funktion sehr eingeschränkt ist . Wie schaut es mit dem Zusammenbau aus wenn du es einpackts . Bleiben deine Beine immer dort dran
 . Also doch sehr unpraktisch . Zum fachlichen kann ich nur sagen, es ist ein guter Durchschnitt aber mehr auch nicht . Und optisch spricht es mich persöhnlich nicht an . Ich finde es sieht doch sehr nach Baustelle aus mit den Muttern usw. 

Bitte nicht Persöhnlich nehmen . Ist nur meine Meinung ....


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



jaeger schrieb:


> @zh66: Ich kann nur nochmal sagen: wirklich ein super Gestell  Gefällt wirklich gut.
> 
> Zu dem Mutter-ANschweiß-Thema: SO machen das halt die, die sich auskennen. Mit Gewinde in Stahlbleche schneiden Pfusch kannste keiner Werkstatt kommen.
> 
> Tja, da hätte ein wirklich guter Thread mit vielen schönen Bildern  von vielen schönen Eigenbau-Pods draus werden können. Aber nein, da kommt so eine Pfeife und macht sich lächerlich. Na, wenn er meint...



Die Muttern hätte ich wenigstens rund geschliffen . Oder ein Rund 12 genommen und dort ein Gewinde geschnitten . Es ist kein fachlicher Aspeckt aber optisch soll es ja auch was hermachen finde ich .


----------



## forelle03 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

@ Steffan
Solltes dich aus diesem AB ausloggen und woanders rumstänkern

 Ist wahrscheinlich nicht nur meine Meinung

 mfg
                                   Michael


----------



## jaeger (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Optisch macht es doch was her. 
Was du persönlich als schön empfindest und was nicht ist mir z.B. relativ wurscht.

Wie auch immer. Das Thema ist für mich erledigt. Ich find das Teil super und bedanke mich bei zh66, dass er uns dieses Kunstwerk nicht vorenthalten hat.

Du stänkerst eh nur rum und bist der Meinung du könntest es besser. Dabei kannst du es (höchstens) anders. Ob´s besser ist sei mal dahingestellt.

Und deshalb höre ich jetzt auf mit dir darüber zu diskutieren und geh angeln.

Tschö mit ö


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ Steffan
> Solltes dich aus diesem AB ausloggen und woanders rumstänkern
> 
> Ist wahrscheinlich nicht nur meine Meinung
> ...



Kann hier keiner mit Kritik umgehen . Ich könnte es verstehen hätte ich ihnen aufs übelste beleidigt aber so ..........#q;+#d


----------



## Ollek (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ Steffan
> Solltes dich aus diesem AB ausloggen und woanders rumstänkern
> 
> Ist wahrscheinlich nicht nur meine Meinung
> ...



:g Schliesse mich dem an, konstruktive Kritik ist das eine, Rumstänkern und Schlechtreden das andere.


----------



## Yoshi (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Kann hier keiner mit Kritik umgehen . Ich könnte es verstehen hätte ich ihnen aufs übelste beleidigt aber so ..........#q;+#d



Der Typ kann es einfach nicht lassen.....#d

Also am besten ignorieren:g


----------



## jaeger (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ Steffan
> Solltes dich aus diesem AB ausloggen und woanders rumstänkern
> 
> Ist wahrscheinlich nicht nur meine Meinung
> ...



#6 bin dabei


----------



## Ollek (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Kann hier keiner mit Kritik umgehen . Ich könnte es verstehen hätte ich ihnen aufs übelste beleidigt aber so ..........#q;+#d





Stefan22 schrieb:


> Noch was . Hast du deinen Freund mal gefragt warum er überall Müttern angeschweisst hat . Hätte ich als erstes gefragt ob *er nicht fähig ist* *sich was besseres einfallen zulassen .*
> 
> 
> Aber dein Pod geht schon. *Lehrlinge hätten es ähnlich gebaut* .
> ...





Stefan22 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wo drauf ichz neidisch sein soll *auf deinen Billig nachbau bestimmt nicht.*



Das ist keine Kritik das ist |peinlich


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Ollek schrieb:


> Das ist keine Kritik das ist |peinlich



Ok Ok !!!!!!

Ich nehme die Ausage so zurück.Diese wahr nicht Ok . Bleiben wir doch jetzt lieber beim Pod und nicht beim zumüllen des Themas .


MFG


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Mods haben ds hier im Blick - ist ganz kurz vor 12!!
Ab hier geht jeder entsprechende Beitrag ins Nirvana. 
Ist es denn (einigen) nicht möglich, einigermaßen gesittet zu kommunizieren?


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> So ich musste leider ein paar Schreiben löschen .
> 
> ...



Deine Meinung sei unbenommen.

Zu den Beinen:

Wie Du ja bemerkt hast, werden die Beine mit Muttern gehalten (das sind die Teile, die dir so mißfallen). Und daraus resultiert, das man die Beine zwecks Handlichkeit beim Transport abschrauben kann.

Ich frage mich wirklich langsam, warum Du dich immer an diesen Muttern hochziehst. Sie erfüllen zu Hundert Prozent ihren Zweck und man sieht sie nicht im aufgebauten Zustand weil sie unter dem Blech sitzen. Also warum soll man da einen riesen Staatsakt draus machen indem man ein "12er Rund" nimmt und da ein Gewinde rein schneidet und das dann anschweisst. Eine Mutter erfüllt genau den gleichen Zweck.#c



Und bitte seid doch so Nett und bleibt Sachlich. Dann klappts auch mit dem komunizieren. Danke


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Sehe leider keine Muttern bei deinen Banksticks ( Beine ) die sind doch an deinem Blech ansgeschweisst . Oder?


Die Muttern erfüllen natürlich zu 100% ihren Zweck . Aber optisch meiner meinung sieht es aus wie Baustelle .


----------



## smith1337 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

@stefan22:
war dein pod schon mal am Wasser? ich habe mir vor 1 1/2 auch ein Edelstahlpod (aus V4A) gebaut und mußte mich dann von einem Sandkorn geschlagen geben! ; / deshalb auch meine Frage ob du deins zerlegen kannst! außerdem wird die Gewichtfrage ganz schnell beantwortet! Ich für meinen Teil baue nie wieder ein komplettes Pod aus Edelstahl!

zu der Verarbeitung... deins mag ohne zweifel top aussehen! (wer auch immer es gebaut/geschweißt hat, für einen Rohrschweißer sicher nicht das Ding) aber es stand wohl hier nie zur Debatte "meins ist das Schönste"...

@Zanderhunter66:
Hut ab vor der Freundschaft! bei sowas darf ruhig mal `ne Schraubeangeschweißt werden :g (habe ich bei meinem pod auch machen lassen!)


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



smith1337 schrieb:


> @stefan22:
> war dein pod schon mal am Wasser? ich habe mir vor 1 1/2 auch ein Edelstahlpod (aus V4A) gebaut und mußte mich dann von einem Sandkorn geschlagen geben! ; / deshalb auch meine Frage ob du deins zerlegen kannst! außerdem wird die Gewichtfrage ganz schnell beantwortet! Ich für meinen Teil baue nie wieder ein komplettes Pod aus Edelstahl!
> )



Pod kann man natürlich zerlegen . Pod stand schohn öffter om Wasser . Bei mehreren Test haben sich sogar noch einige sachen geändert . Gewicht ist ok alles aus Edelstahl kein Kunstoff usw. Alu ist zwar leichter aber halt auch schnell verbogen .


----------



## smith1337 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Pod kann man natürlich zerlegen . Pod stand schohn öffter om Wasser ... Gewicht ist ok alles aus Edelstahl kein Kunstoff usw. Alu ist zwar leichter aber halt auch schnell verbogen .



was wiegt deins denn meins war mit buzzerbar`s und pieper so um die 9-10kg und das is zu fett...
und nu ma Hand auf´s Herz, hast die Rohre selbst geschweißt und nich poliert?  



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Bei mehreren Test haben sich sogar noch einige sachen geändert



siehst und das hat der Kumpel von Zanderhunter66 nich gemacht/machen können...ging lediglich darum "kleine Geschenke erhalten die Freundschaft", dass solltest du evtl auch etwas würdigen...

ist es dein erstes Pod? wie lange hast für`s Bauen gebraucht (mit Planung)?


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Also ich bin Schlosser wir verarbeiten sehr viel Edelstahl . Und mit dem Wig-Schweissen natürlich kann man nicht erwarten das es jeder kann . Aber wie gesagt ich Schweisse jeden Tag . 

Die Arbeitsstunden müssten so bei 16-20 std sein, mit Planung natürlich etwas mehr . Würde das Pod jetzt gefertigt werden max. 10-12std . 

Zum Gewicht 7,1kg


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Sehe leider keine Muttern bei deinen Banksticks ( Beine ) die sind doch an deinem Blech ansgeschweisst . Oder?
> 
> 
> Die Muttern erfüllen natürlich zu 100% ihren Zweck . Aber optisch meiner meinung sieht es aus wie Baustelle .




So, habe extra für Dich noch mal mein Pod aus dem Keller geholt und zusammen gebaut.

Die Beine sind nicht am Blech fest geschweisst sondern abschraubbar. Diese, unter dem Blech festgeschraubten Gewindehülsen bezeichnete ich fälschlicherweise als "Muttern" (ich hatte das noch so im Gedächtnis)

siehe Hier:

[URL=http://img213.*ih.us/my.php?image=s6301132lm8.jpg]http://img213.*ih.us/img213/5893/s6301132lm8.th.jpg[/URL]


Die einzigen *zwei* "Echten" angeschweissten Schrauben befinden sich hier:

[URL=http://img213.*ih.us/my.php?image=s6301135fa8.jpg]http://img213.*ih.us/img213/7367/s6301135fa8.th.jpg[/URL]

 und damit kann ich gut leben. Alles andere ist entweder mit Madenschrauben befestigt oder mit diesen schwarzen Griffschrauben.

Ich behaupte nicht, das mein Pod das schönste ist, aber es ist  für mich das schönste, da es extra für mich von einem Kumpel gebaut wurde.

so long

ZH66


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Ah !

Jetzt kann ich es sehen . Nicht schlecht hätte ich nicht besser machen können .:vik::q|supergri|uhoh::q:q:q:q


----------



## smith1337 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Also ich bin Schlosser wir verarbeiten sehr viel Edelstahl . Und mit dem Wig-Schweissen natürlich kann man nicht erwarten das es jeder kann . Aber wie gesagt ich Schweisse jeden Tag .
> 
> Die Arbeitsstunden müssten so bei 16-20 std sein, mit Planung natürlich etwas mehr . Würde das Pod jetzt gefertigt werden max. 10-12std .
> 
> Zum Gewicht 7,1kg



7,1hg geht ja (fast) schon... mein hatte 7,5 ohen buzzerbars und Bißanzeiger... is auch irgendwo hier im Bastelforum zu finden...
so, nu is der "Ton" doch schon viel ruhiger und Sachlicher geworden! Vielleicht kannst ja mal paar Bilder machen von den einzelteilen!? Wenn dir bei Gelegenheit eine bessere cam zur Verfügung steht? quasi als Hilfestellung für die anderen Bastler unter uns...
ich werd mal schaun, wann meine Alu-variante fertig wird! bin leider was drehen und fräsen angeht auf Hilfe angewiesen (bin Elektroniker)... Bilder folgen


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Hab das gleiche Pod in Alu . Kann  ich keinem emfehlen . Ok wir haben nun mal die möglichkeiten CNC zu Frässen und zu drehen .

Ich werde mal schauen das ich paar gute bilder ins netz bekomme.


----------



## fly-martin (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Hallo Leute

So gesittet gefällt es mir hier viel besser .... und ich find die Pods beide richtig gut!

Weiter so!


----------



## smith1337 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Pod in Alu . Kann  ich keinem emfehlen . Ok wir haben nun mal die möglichkeiten CNC zu Frässen und zu drehen



aus welchem Grund? okay, bankstick`s sollten schon stabil sein! habe mir die Selber gebaut aus 20x2 außen und 15x1 innen... die sind Stabil genug...na mal schaun, wann ich alles fertig hab


----------



## Stefan22 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Das Problem bei Rohren ist das sie sich verdrehen . Und bei Alu auf die dauer zu doll .Alu must du noch beschichten lassen damit es gut aussieht .


----------



## FischFan271 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

HALLO A-B USER #h

Coole Pods Zander..., dickes Lob an deinen Freund. Ich bin selber ein großer Fan vom eigenbau. Selbst wenn dein Pod auseinanderbrechen sollte, was ich nicht glaube, ist es doch egal, da es ja von deinem Freund "nur" Lieb gemeint war. Und bezahlt hast du ja anscheinend auch nichts. Also was solls ? #6


----------



## smith1337 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Rohren ist das sie sich verdrehen . Und bei Alu auf die dauer zu doll .Alu must du noch beschichten lassen damit es gut aussieht .



 sind se... außer die "Herzstücke" an denen die Buzzerbar´s befestigt werden. an diese werden die beiden parallelen Bankstick´s geschraubt (jederzeit durch käuflich zu erwerbende zu ersetzen) ...schwer zu erklären, Bilder evtl Sonntag...


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



FischFan271 schrieb:


> HALLO A-B USER #h
> 
> Coole Pods Zander..., dickes Lob an deinen Freund. Ich bin selber ein großer Fan vom eigenbau. Selbst wenn dein Pod auseinanderbrechen sollte, was ich nicht glaube, ist es doch egal, da es ja von deinem Freund "nur" Lieb gemeint war. Und bezahlt hast du ja anscheinend auch nichts. Also was solls ? #6



Da fällt mir gerade ein, er hat doch was bekommen.

Ne Flasche von meinem guten Hausgemachten Kümmelschnaps.|supergri

Und sollte der Pod mal auseinanderfallen, wird er ihn sicherlich richten können. Er hat übrigends den gleichen. Hatte damals gleich ne kleinserie nach Vorlage des "Kogha Super Pods" angefertigt. Nur eben aus anderem Material.


Gruß
ZH66


----------



## FischFan271 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade ein, er hat doch was bekommen.
> 
> Ne Flasche von meinem guten Hausgemachten Kümmelschnaps.|supergri


 
Naja...Man sollte sich ja natürlich auch bedanken...:vik:. Ich habe gerade gestern meinen Fischtöter zuende gebracht^^.
Ich weiß dass is kein Rod Pod, aber es dauert halt auch seine Weile #6

Kann ja noch mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen. Wie gesagt is nix großes^^


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

@FischFan,

stell doch mal ein paar Bilder rein, würde mich schon mal interessieren wie Dein Fischtöter ausschaut.


----------



## FischFan271 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

klar mach ich^^...aber wie schon erwähnt...is wirklich nix grosses..., aber wenn man mal bedenkt, dass es mal so ein oller Baum"stamm" war, finde ich es schon gar nicht mal so schlecht...und wenn es einem dann noch nebenbei spaß macht, ist es ja umso besser


----------



## FischFan271 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

So...ich hoffe man kann trotz meiner lausigen Fotoqualität noch einigermaßen erkennen...|kopfkrat
Also:

Hier ist er in all seiner Pracht...34 cm lang und 2,5 cm breit...
Am Ende ist eine Halteschlaufe eingearbeitet worden...
Echt Praktisch 







Hier nochmal...






Aber jetzt kommt der Hammer: Oben, am Ende des Fischtöters, wurden 3 Bleie eingearbeitet, die den Schwerpunkt des Fischtöters in die Spitze verlagern soll.
SAU Praktisch #6


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

"Fischtöter", so so.

Willst Du die Fische damit gleich Atomisieren oder was?

Ich glaube eher, der ist für "Goldzahn-Kormorane" praktischer :g

Aber ne schöne Bastelarbeit an Tagen wo nix beist.

Sehr schön.

Gruß
ZH66


----------



## FischFan271 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Tjap genau...|supergri...pure LANGEWEILE und dann kommt man schon mal auf so solche Gedanken...#6


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Hallo Leute,

was ist, keiner mehr da, der auch ein Pod selbst gebaut hat?

Gruß
ZH66


----------



## smith1337 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

mein pod is zwar noch nicht fertig, aber kann ja mal ´n kurzen Stand der Dinge preisgeben...


----------



## Stefan22 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Das sind doch mal vernünftig aus . Weiter so das wird bestimmt auch sehr gut werden . 

MFG


----------



## Kaljan (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

ich hätte auch mal gleich ne frage : 
wie bekomme ich teleskopbeine für ein highpod bzw. normales pod?! 

mfG Kaljan #h


----------



## Stefan22 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Kaljan schrieb:


> ich hätte auch mal gleich ne frage :
> wie bekomme ich teleskopbeine für ein highpod bzw. normales pod?!
> 
> mfG Kaljan #h




Wie verstehe ich nicht ganz ?????


----------



## Kaljan (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

ich möchte mir ja ein Highpod bzw. ein "normales" rod pod bauen, das ich als highpod und als "normales" pod nutzen kann . 
wenn ich es dann als highpod nutzen will, brauche ich ja teleskopbeine, die ich rausschieben kann , damit das ein highpod wird. 
kapisch? |supergri


----------



## Stefan22 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Kaljan schrieb:


> ich möchte mir ja ein Highpod bzw. ein "normales" rod pod bauen, das ich als highpod und als "normales" pod nutzen kann .
> wenn ich es dann als highpod nutzen will, brauche ich ja teleskopbeine, die ich rausschieben kann , damit das ein highpod wird.
> kapisch? |supergri



Also dann must du dir welche bauen . Nimm Zwei Rohre die du zusammen steckst und dann musst noch gewinde hüllsen auf Schweisen oder Kleben , Schrauben mir egal. Gewinde sollte BSF 3/8 sein .


----------



## Stefan22 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Ach noch was . Mach mal ne Zeichnung dann schau ich mir das mal an . Und dann sage ich dir was du besser machen könntest .


----------



## wombel23 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

hab am wochenende den probe lauf gemacht pod steht astrein .wird jetzt noch ein bißchen optisch getrimmt (eloxieren) und etwas erleichtert.


----------



## Ollek (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

Schönes Ding was du da hast #r Hast du die Möglichkeit zum Eloxieren?


Gruss


----------



## wombel23 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

ein bekannter kann mir das auf der arbeit machen , bin nur noch am überlegen welche farbe zu silber und gold am besten passt.


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

bronze


----------



## wombel23 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

ich dachte eher an rot oder blau oder so eigentlich egal da eloxiertes alu immer geil aussieht


----------



## HeikoS (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Moin !!
> 
> Geht so das Pod . Könnte aber besser sein .Also die Schweissnähte sehen nicht sehr gut aus . Wie lang hat dein Freund für das Pod gebraucht ?
> 
> ...


 
Erkläre mir bitte, was du aus der Optik einer Schweißnaht erkennst.

..........


----------



## xmxrrxr (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



wombel23 schrieb:


> hab am wochenende den probe lauf gemacht pod steht astrein .wird jetzt noch ein bißchen optisch getrimmt (eloxieren) und etwas erleichtert.



Gibt das kein Problem mit der Stabilität durch den einen Ständer an der Front ?

Auf den ersten Blick hätte ich das so gesagt und auf 2 Beine tendiert ?!

Lass mal Praxis-Erfahrungen hören

Gruß
Mirror


----------



## xmxrrxr (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



HeikoS schrieb:


> Erkläre mir bitte, was du aus der Optik einer Schweißnaht erkennst.
> 
> ..........



Ohne genau zu wissen was geschrieben wurde und ohne Bilder zu kennen......

Aus der Optik eine Schweissnahmt kann man Luft- und Schlackeeinschlüsse erkennen. Bei Alu gibt es keine Schlacke, schon klar, aber man kann auch sehen wie schnell geschweisst wurde und ob derjenige es kann, also Übung hat, oder nicht.

Ich bitte das absolut wertfrei zu lesen ! Ich habe nur das widergegeben, was ich mal vor 20 jahren oder so gelernt habe   Und... Alu schweissen habe ich nie gelernt und kann es auch nicht....  Ich weiss nur, dass es zwischen schweissen und Loch nur einige Grad liegen. Deshalb bewundere ich die die das können .....

Gruß
mirror


----------



## wombel23 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

probleme gabs gar keine weder beim biß(teilweise sehr heftig ,Aal) noch bei wind oder wellen ,habs auch erst befürchtet und bin noch am überlegen ob es nicht doch 2 beine werden sollen alleine weils dann stabiler aussieht bzw natürlich auch ist.


----------



## HeikoS (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*



mirror schrieb:


> Ohne genau zu wissen was geschrieben wurde und ohne Bilder zu kennen......
> 
> Aus der Optik eine Schweissnahmt kann man Luft- und Schlackeeinschlüsse erkennen. Bei Alu gibt es keine Schlacke, schon klar, aber man kann auch sehen wie schnell geschweisst wurde und ob derjenige es kann, also Übung hat, oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Die Qualität erkennste von der Optik nich ... ;o)

und das was da oben geschrieben hast auch sogut wie garnich 

Und wenn die Schweißnaht schön aussieht, sagt es noch lange nichts aus über die Qualität der naht


----------



## kleini12 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rod Pod selbst gebaut/bauen lassen*

moin moin

guckst du...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2688856#post2688856


----------

